# R.I.P. Coo, Jaquelin, Indie and Quinn



## StarFruit (Sep 19, 2011)

For the past two years I have cared for a total of five rats. 

Jaquelin and Sullivan were my first. Two wonderful and beautiful girlies that i instantly fell in love with. Then, I adopted Coo and Indie from my friend after she had to move and re-home her girls. Then, I adopted a young hairless and named her Quinn.

Last winter I lost Coo. It was my first ratty loss and I was devastated. It was her time though, since she was about 2 and a half maybe even three years old.

After that, I ended up moving and had to re-home my four girls with my good friend while I found a place to settle down. I got updates from Liz (the friend) a bunch and I was surprised and saddened when one of them let me know that Indie had developed a breast tumor. Only a couple of months later the shocking news that Jaquelin had passed came my way and my heart was broken. She was one of my first ratties. 

Indie was still hanging on, strong and happy, living with Sully and Quinn at my friend's house. Then... in June her body couldn't take anymore and she passed. I knew it was a relief for her to go and I wasn't surprised at all. 

Then today... I got the super shocking and just... absolutely heartbreaking news that Quinn had passed. That girl was only 9 months old... maybe a year. I'm unsure since I adopted her from a rescue. It was so sudden... with no reason. I'm still tearing up even as I write this. 

Thankfully, this Thursday or Friday I will have Sully back since my girlfriend and I finally moved into our own apartment. 

I will miss my four girls so intensely. They taught me so much. 

I know you four little scampers are in a better place and I will always love you and never forget you.

<3


----------



## brap (Apr 24, 2008)

StarFruit said:


> I will miss my four girls so intensely. They taught me so much.
> 
> I know you four little scampers are in a better place and I will always love you and never forget you.
> 
> <3


May your little scampers rest in peace, and you're right, the little critters do teach us so much.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear they have passed. The worst part about having rats is their short and unpredictable life spans.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Sad times, glad you're getting Sully back though


----------

